# "Comfort Zone" and "Canine Lullabies"



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried either of these before? I have the Comfort Zone plug-in but haven't tried it yet and then I read on another thread about Canine Lullabies.

What is your experience/opinion?


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

*comfort zone*

we used comfort zone for the first month and a half that Emma came into our home. It was on the reccomendation of my Vet. Emma never would sleep ina crate no matter what size, she never sought out a dark quite spot. All I can say is that it may have been a contributing factor in calming her. 
She will be 6 months on the 26th and it seesm like just getting a little older has helped especially when we have to leave her alone. 
I actually have the feline product as well to calm the cats as Emme's presence is disturbing to our older 17 year old Bradley. It seems to help him from stressing too much. 
We no longer use the comfort zone, but i would not hesitate to use it when we are planning to travel to california for the month of march. Because she will be in a completely new environment , travelling in a van for 3 days and then staying in a condo. I will need all the help I can get to make the transitions a little less stressfull. Hope this helps a little!!!!


----------

